# Bargain spoons, Robert Dyas



## ian_m (26 Oct 2013)

Just bought 6 long handled tea spoons (latte spoons) for bargain price of £1.49 in Robert Dyas. Perfect for measuring ferts and to be left in the dry salts bag.

Replaces my previous normal length tea spoons, £1.99+p&p ebay, which are not now such a bargain.


----------



## tim (26 Oct 2013)

ian_m said:


> Just bought 6 long handled tea spoons (latte spoons) for bargain price of £1.49 in Robert Dyas. Perfect for measuring ferts and to be left in the dry salts bag.
> 
> Replaces my previous normal length tea spoons, £1.99+p&p ebay, which are not now such a bargain.


Just found cheaper spoons in the draw in the kitchen  sorry Ian couldn't resist


----------



## ian_m (27 Oct 2013)

I have cheaper spoons in the kitchen, but can only be used when wife not around...


----------



## tim (27 Oct 2013)

In that case a very affordable find then Ian


----------

